# Speedcubing UK jackets?



## Dominic Diez (Jun 18, 2015)

Hi Guys!!!!!!

I'm sure all you UK speed cubers would agree that we need some type of speedcubing uniform.

its just the case of who will make them......

let me know your thoughts


----------



## Myachii (Jun 18, 2015)

I'm up for this.
If anyone could make these a thing it would be great!


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Jun 18, 2015)

i'm definitely down for this


----------



## lejitcuber (Jun 18, 2015)

Yes I always get so jealous of the USA cubers


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 18, 2015)

No. Jackets are pointless since nobody wears jackets at comps.

Maybe hoodie, but shorts is my vote.


The vast majority of cubers wear t shirts while solving but nobody wants to be wearing the same one 2 days running.


----------



## Berd (Jun 18, 2015)

Hoodies would be cool, jackets would be cooler!


----------



## Dominic Diez (Jun 18, 2015)

I don't think hoods would be good, maybe like a long sleeve top that's like sports material? or a polo shirt? but I agree that jackets should be first.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 18, 2015)

Hoodies would be warm, jackets would be hot.

I foresee a table at Euros with a table surrounded by chairs with jackets on the back of them. What's the point in that?


----------



## PenguinsDontFly (Jun 18, 2015)

First cube shop to design customizable jacket wins. Cubicle plz.


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 18, 2015)

I would say Polo shirts, so that they would actually be worn at comps


----------



## Myachii (Jun 18, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> Hoodies would be warm, jackets would be hot.
> 
> I foresee a table at Euros with a table surrounded by chairs with jackets on the back of them. What's the point in that?



I see it the other way around to be honest.
Thin jackets (like the Team USA ones) can be zipped and unzipped in case it gets too hot. Even with a thin hoodie if it gets slightly warm, the only relief is taking it off.
Shorts on the other hand could work. Although I highly doubt people would want to wear shorts at Winter competitions, and being in the UK the temperatures aren't the greatest.

I'd say either a thin jacket similar to Team USA or a cap or something. We've got enough cubing t-shirts already, and I for one would wear the jacket all the time inside and outside competitions.

What else really is there? T-Shirts are just a straight up no (way too many available already), Shorts are the only real trouser-type item we could wear and we can't wear them for half of the year, and hoodies can't be unzipped so you can cool down.

Plus, the Team USA jackets do look very nice and professional. I'd personally love the same design to be reused but with a UK flag cube (like the one in the UKCA logo) and "Team GB" or "Team UK" across the front of it with our names on the back below a small flag just like the Team USA ones.

Just my thoughts, other people may have different opinions but I believe I speak for many people when I say that the Team USA jackets are very appealing.



kinch2002 said:


> I would say Polo shirts, so that they would actually be worn at comps



As long as it isn't just a generic T-Shirt I would definitely buy something like that. I like the style of the Staff polo shirts at UKC13.

Would it be possible for them to be personalised?


----------



## Dominic Diez (Jun 18, 2015)

Maybe we could do 3 items: a jacket, a polo shirt and a hat?


----------



## Myachii (Jun 18, 2015)

Dominic Diez said:


> Maybe we could do 3 items: a jacket, a polo shirt and a hat?



Might get quite pricey..


----------



## nalralz (Jun 18, 2015)

You are basically copying our USA jackets and if there was a big interest in them, then they would have made them years ago. I agree thought that there should be something like pants, or a t-shirt for the UK thought! Just not Jackets. That is a USA thing.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 18, 2015)

nalralz said:


> You are basically copying our USA jackets and if there was a big interest in them, then they would have made them years ago. I agree thought that there should be something like pants, or a t-shirt for the UK thought! Just not Jackets. That is a USA thing.



So.. you've copyrighted the use of jackets?

I understand that you guys have your own thing and it is a good idea, that's why I and others would like the UK to have something similar. We aren't just robbing you of your "thing", we're appreciating it and considering making our own version of it. 

You can't just stop other countries from making jackets for themselves because the USA did it first. Of course we wouldn't just flat out copy your entire idea, it'll probably be a different colour to make it unique for us, but you can't just say that we can't use jackets at all.


----------



## Dominic Diez (Jun 18, 2015)

Myachii said:


> Might get quite pricey..



Your quite right, I was just getting a bit excited.

I think polos is the way to go!


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 18, 2015)

How about team UK shoelaces?
Especially since the U.S. cubers have copyrighted the use of jackets.



Myachii said:


> Shorts on the other hand could work. Although I highly doubt people would want to wear shorts at Winter competitions, and being in the UK the temperatures aren't the greatest.



I can see why you would think that. Doesn't seem to stop people from wearing shorts at comp in the middle of winter.


----------



## Dominic Diez (Jun 18, 2015)

nalralz said:


> You are basically copying our USA jackets and if there was a big interest in them, then they would have made them years ago. I agree thought that there should be something like pants, or a t-shirt for the UK thought! Just not Jackets. That is a USA thing.



UK speedcubing has been getting more and more popular in the last couple of years so there wouldn't be enough people to buy then anyway.

We are just really jealous of your jackets as they are soo cool!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 18, 2015)

nalralz said:


> You are basically copying our USA jackets and if there was a big interest in them, then they would have made them years ago. I agree thought that there should be something like pants, or a t-shirt for the UK thought! Just not Jackets. That is a USA thing.



please don't speak for the entirety of us, its not a copyright and you didn't make it, so you cannot decide. 
Let them do as they please, theres not any legal copyright or patent, you cannot restrict them from jackets just because we got the idea first, thats sounds like 2 3rd graders fighting over a certain thing to draw.


----------



## bobthegiraffemonkey (Jun 18, 2015)

Personally, I'm happy with t-shirts from previous UK comps and other cube t-shirts. And other nerdy t-shirts, but they're beside the point.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 18, 2015)

So yeah, I made a thing. what'dya think people?:


---



nalralz said:


> You are basically copying our USA jackets
> That is a USA thing.



"Original idea guyz, donut steal (("


----------



## Myachii (Jun 18, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> So yeah, I made a thing. what'dya think people?:



^ Yes.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 18, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> So yeah, I made a thing. what'dya think people?:
> View attachment 5229
> 
> ---
> ...



Oh, that is just smexy


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 18, 2015)

^Aww, thank you.

By the way, if anyone thinks putting "Team UK" on there is kinda copying the USA one a tad too much, I can try something else, just give a suggestion.


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 18, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> ^Aww, thank you.
> 
> By the way, if anyone thinks putting "Team UK" on there is kinda copying the USA one a tad too much, I can try something else, just give a suggestion.



Maybe its me but in the letters of U and K there can be red and blue Red for U and blue for K and the word team can be White to show all colors of the Union Jack


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 19, 2015)

Like so? (I switched the colours of the U and K from your description, since I thought the red would've been better off closer to the middle, given the Union Jack's design.)



Personally, I'm not quite as fond of it as I am the other design, but it's not really up to me, it's up to the general consensus.


----------



## Ryp (Jun 19, 2015)

I like the first one. I would wear apparel with that logo if I were from the UK. Nice design!


----------



## theROUXbiksCube (Jun 19, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Like so? (I switched the colours of the U and K from your description, since I thought the red would've been better off closer to the middle, given the Union Jack's design.)
> 
> View attachment 5230
> 
> Personally, I'm not quite as fond of it as I am the other design, but it's not really up to me, it's up to the general consensus.



it really depends on you, i personally thought there was too much red in the words, but use whatever the most amount of people want, while still factoring in your opinion


----------



## cashis (Jun 19, 2015)

As an American, it sucks that we copied y'all's colors because here we are 200 years later and the logos look too similar. (imo)


----------



## Ninja Storm (Jun 19, 2015)

nalralz said:


> You are basically copying our USA jackets and if there was a big interest in them, then they would have made them years ago. I agree thought that there should be something like pants, or a t-shirt for the UK thought! Just not Jackets. That is a USA thing.



Please tell me you're kidding.

Please tell me all the posts you make are jokes and that you're not seriously this close-minded.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 19, 2015)

Ryp said:


> I like the first one. I would wear apparel with that logo if I were from the UK. Nice design!


Thank you!



cashis said:


> the logos look too similar. (imo)


Something which would be hard to fix unless we dropped the Union Jack, or 3x3 cube motifs. but I can't think of much we'd replace either with.

Personally, I think the actual apparel design matters more than the logo. Like, we could have white/light grey hood*ed* Jackets, as opposed the the Black hood*less* ones you Americans use. This is just an example, though.


----------



## cashis (Jun 19, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Thank you!
> 
> 
> Something which would be hard to fix unless we dropped the Union Jack, or 3x3 cube motifs. but I can't think of much we'd replace either with.
> ...



Oh definitely. I'm not saying its fixable. And I think this stems from us silly Americans stealing your colors


----------



## kinch2002 (Jun 19, 2015)

Just use the UKCA logo? I don't see why we need to be "Team UK". That's such an American phrase in my opinion.


----------



## Ollie (Jun 19, 2015)

Poll on the UKCA - if there is enough interest then we can begin to roll this out!


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 19, 2015)

Ollie said:


> Poll on the UKCA - if there is enough interest then we can begin to roll this out!



Voted for Zip-Jacket and Polo shirt, which I'd likely buy both of, depending on the price.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 19, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Voted for Zip-Jacket and Polo shirt, which I'd likely buy both of, depending on the price.



Me too.


----------



## United Thought (Jun 19, 2015)

I'm totes down for a team UK mankini (provided there is enough space on the material for the logo)


----------



## Yes We Can! (Jun 19, 2015)

Yes! A _Team UK_ banana hammock! Quick! Those aren't patented by America yet!


----------



## AlexMaass (Jun 19, 2015)

That logo is awesome! 
I'm half British, maybe I should wear both a Team USA jacket and a Speedcubing UK shirt or whatever at the same time if I ever go to a UK comp heh


Myachii said:


> you can't just say that we can't use jackets at all.


but we won the war!!! /s


----------



## Hssandwich (Jun 19, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> but we won the war!!! /s



But you wouldn't need to have win the war if we hadn't controlled you first.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 19, 2015)

AlexMaass said:


> I'm half British, maybe I should wear both a Team USA jacket and a Speedcubing UK shirt or whatever at the same time if I ever go to a UK comp heh


Better yet, wear a Team USA Jacket, and a UK Banana hommick, as Corny mentioned.

_A HERITAGE TO BEHOLD!_


----------



## Deleted member 19792 (Jun 20, 2015)

nalralz said:


> You are basically copying our USA jackets and if there was a big interest in them, then they would have made them years ago. I agree thought that there should be something like pants, or a t-shirt for the UK thought! Just not Jackets. That is a USA thing.



u srs? I think it would be pretty awesome if all of the countries had their own Team xxx thing. Imagine how competitions would look like? 

Doesn't the same thing happen with T-Shirts in Cup Stacking?


----------



## nalralz (Jun 20, 2015)

Myachii said:


> So.. you've copyrighted the use of jackets?
> 
> I understand that you guys have your own thing and it is a good idea, that's why I and others would like the UK to have something similar. We aren't just robbing you of your "thing", we're appreciating it and considering making our own version of it.
> 
> You can't just stop other countries from making jackets for themselves because the USA did it first. Of course we wouldn't just flat out copy your entire idea, it'll probably be a different colour to make it unique for us, but you can't just say that we can't use jackets at all.



At least make something compatible.


----------



## Myachii (Jun 20, 2015)

Sorry 'Murica. Looks like the people have spoken.


----------



## nalralz (Jun 20, 2015)

Myachii said:


> So.. you've copyrighted the use of jackets?
> 
> I understand that you guys have your own thing and it is a good idea, that's why I and others would like the UK to have something similar. We aren't just robbing you of your "thing", we're appreciating it and considering making our own version of it.
> 
> You can't just stop other countries from making jackets for themselves because the USA did it first. Of course we wouldn't just flat out copy your entire idea, it'll probably be a different colour to make it unique for us, but you can't just say that we can't use jackets at all.


I'm sorry for me getting upset guys. It wasn't necessary. I just want every country to have a unique part of clothing that is a WCA thing!


----------



## Myachii (Jun 21, 2015)

nalralz said:


> I'm sorry for me getting upset guys. It wasn't necessary. I just want every country to have a unique part of clothing that is a WCA thing!



It's OK, and I hope you can understand that we admire the Team USA jackets and want to implement our own version because we think it's a great idea


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 21, 2015)

nalralz said:


> I'm sorry for me getting upset guys. It wasn't necessary. I just want every country to have a unique part of clothing that is a WCA thing!



Nah man, it's cool. My own comment towards you was just a tease, by the way. Sorry if I offended.


----------



## nalralz (Jun 22, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Nah man, it's cool. My own comment towards you was just a tease, by the way. Sorry if I offended.


Nah, it's fine!


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

This should be cool, try to make whichever item we get cheaper than $100!?!


----------



## BillyRain (Jun 22, 2015)

Y u rip off my UKCa Logo  Just use dat.

I'd advise using the wca logo and perhaps rubik's logo small scale underneath? Would not add much to price and would make it look extra friggin cool.

Summit like this: 

http://s15.postimg.org/yv0irah7v/mayb.jpg

Or I dunno maybe that looks poop. I could come up with something completely different but depends on what people want.


----------



## scotzbhoy (Jun 22, 2015)

I think we should make use of Zak's graphic design skills for the design.


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

scotzbhoy said:


> I think we should make use of Zak's graphic design skills for the design.



They really are something.


----------



## TheOneOnTheLeft (Jun 22, 2015)

Genuine offer: I will do a commission of people's faces for their jacket if someone finds a way to get them printed onto patches or transfers or something.


----------



## Berd (Jun 22, 2015)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Genuine offer: I will do a commission of people's faces for their jacket if someone finds a way to get them printed onto patches or transfers or something.



Hahahah. They really were hilarious.


----------



## TDM (Jun 22, 2015)

TheOneOnTheLeft said:


> Genuine offer: I will do a commission of people's faces for their jacket if someone finds a way to get them printed onto patches or transfers or something.


I didn't really want one before, but now I want one.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 25, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Y u rip off my UKCa Logo  Just use dat.





kinch2002 said:


> Just use the UKCA logo? I don't see why we need to be "Team UK".


Sorry, keep forgetting to respond to this. The reason I put something other than "UKCA" on my thing was because I thought it would sound a bit too offical and "srsbizniss" for a fun lil' piece of apparel, at least compared to "Team USA". But I guess that's just me.

--

Anyway, what colours are we thinking? I still like the idea of them being either white or light grey. Not too keen on the idea of them being too brightly coloured, and the Aussies are already using Blue for their Jackets.
And what style of jackets should we use? Hooded/non-hooded? I think something like this shape might be cool.


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 25, 2015)

Mehh, me and my Dutch passport... Even though I live in London I'll never be Team UK/GB  Maybe I should convince some Dutch cubers to make orange jackets for Team NL


----------



## Myachii (Jun 25, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Mehh, me and my Dutch passport... Even though I live in London I'll never be Team UK/GB  Maybe I should convince some Dutch cubers to make orange jackets for Team NL



You think the manufacturers of these jackets are gonna require passport identification XD You live in the UK, that's good enough for me


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 25, 2015)

I'm not concerned about the manufacturers 

But even though I feel more English than Dutch, I will have to compete for The Netherlands as long as I haven't been nationalized to a British subject. Would feel weird to wear a Team UK/GB jacket while my registration says 'citizen of Netherlands'.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Jun 27, 2015)

Tyler Comfy Hat said:


> Anyway, what colours are we thinking? I still like the idea of them being either white or light grey. Not too keen on the idea of them being too brightly coloured, and the Aussies are already using Blue for their Jackets.
> And what style of jackets should we use? Hooded/non-hooded? I think something like this shape might be cool.



Guys, guys, pls


----------



## ronaldm (Jun 28, 2015)

The 'official' Team GB jackets are navy blue with red and a bit of white:
http://www.teamgb.com/sites/default/files/styles/300_360/public/Shelley Rudman_0.jpg?itok=8kaBj9JO

Maybe something along those lines?


----------



## ~Adam~ (Jun 29, 2015)

I was thinking either red, white or blue as the main colour with the other 2 as accents.


----------



## Dominic Diez (Jul 3, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> The 'official' Team GB jackets are navy blue with red and a bit of white:
> http://www.teamgb.com/sites/default/files/styles/300_360/public/Shelley Rudman_0.jpg?itok=8kaBj9JO
> 
> Maybe something along those lines?



i was thinking the same thing myself


----------



## ronaldm (Sep 11, 2015)

With UK Champs coming up: *bump*


----------



## NevinsCPH (Sep 11, 2015)

Welp, I would wonder whether I'm part of the team. Either way, more cube shirts means less clothing shopping.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 12, 2015)

Why don't we keep it simpleish with something like this...


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 12, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Why don't we keep it simpleish with something like this...
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8081/4wIyAw.jpg


Perfect, I assume the name would be either on the back or where this cubicle logo is.


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 12, 2015)

Berkmann18 said:


> Perfect, I assume the name would be either on the back or where this cubicle logo is.



Yes, the name and flag would go on the back.


----------



## Tyler Comfy Hat (Sep 12, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Why don't we keep it simpleish with something like this...
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8081/4wIyAw.jpg



YESYESYESYES. This is pretty much exactly how I've imagined this should look. Maybe I might have used a bit more "sportier" looking font for the name on the back, but I dunno, that one's fine.

Would-wear-to-every-comp/10


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 12, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Why don't we keep it simpleish with something like this...
> 
> http://imageshack.com/a/img538/8081/4wIyAw.jpg



I like it. How do other colours look?


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 12, 2015)

I would buy that (Or get one for free because #DelegatePrivileges y'know).


----------



## Berkmann18 (Sep 12, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> Yes, the name and flag would go on the back.



Good.


----------



## fabdabs1234 (Sep 12, 2015)

i would wear that


----------



## ronaldm (Sep 14, 2015)

Can I have one with a Dutch Flag? Pwetty pweez!


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 14, 2015)

ronaldm said:


> Can I have one with a Dutch Flag? Pwetty pweez!



These are effectively the "Team UK" jackets, so.. that wouldn't really work lol. 

I guess they are really only for persons that represent the UK.


----------



## ~Adam~ (Sep 14, 2015)

We have loads of people we would consider UK cubers who don't represent the UK.

Conor, Nevins, Lara, Ronald, Jessie...

Maybe a compromise could be made? Half the UK flag and half their other flag for a small fee for example?


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 14, 2015)

cube-o-holic said:


> We have loads of people we would consider UK cubers who don't represent the UK.
> 
> Conor, Nevins, Lara, Ronald, Jessie...
> 
> Maybe a compromise could be made? Half the UK flag and half their other flag for a small fee for example?



Nope, a small fee it would be not. 

Each logo design costs a setup fee of like £20. Once this is paid it then only costs the £3 application fee per garment. 

Even if the individual wanted to pay the price for the existing design (likely to be £35-40), plus the setup fee + application fee for a different flag (£60+), it would need to be a completely separate order and thus the price for the individual garment would go up.

We are ordering a set amount to start with to get a per garment discount, which all need to be identical apart from the name.

We need to remember that this isn't just a random cubing jacket, it's for the UK. Correct me if I'm wrong but I haven't seen a USA jacket with a different flag on the back? This is our version of what they have.

If people wanna pay some stupidly high price for a UK jacket not to be a UK jacket, then they can talk to me and we will get it done lol.

Please don't call me a racist <3


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 14, 2015)

Billy is right, I mentioned it before, this is a UK jacket. If you want one you get the UK flag.


----------



## WhoCubes (Sep 14, 2015)

I might be able to get this set up but I'll need the ukca logo. Does anyone have it? 


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## BillyRain (Sep 14, 2015)

WhoCubes said:


> I might be able to get this set up but I'll need the ukca logo. Does anyone have it?



The UKCA have the entire process in hand.

Pre-orders will be available possibly even this evening from the new UKCA store which is also to be announced.


----------



## WhoCubes (Sep 14, 2015)

Oh cool I didn't realise lol. My bad


Sent from my iPod touch using Tapatalk


----------



## Hssandwich (Sep 14, 2015)

BillyRain said:


> The UKCA have the entire process in hand.
> 
> Pre-orders will be available possibly even this evening from the new UKCA store which is also to be announced.


Merge with UKCubestore? What else will you be able to buy from the UKCA store?


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 14, 2015)

Hssandwich said:


> Merge with UKCubestore? What else will you be able to buy from the UKCA store?



No merge. UKCubeStore and UKCA Store are separate. You probably won't be able to buy any cubes from the UKCA Store, just merchandise like clothing for example.


----------



## CubingwithChris (Sep 14, 2015)

Will they come in my kids sizes?


----------



## Myachii (Sep 14, 2015)

CubingwithChris said:


> Will they come in my kids sizes?



Sorry, we've ran out of 6-7 years stock XD
jk 

And I can't wait for this, gonna get one ASAP.


----------



## Mollerz (Sep 14, 2015)

No kids sizes I'm afraid, but you would probably grow into a small really quickly, if it didn't already fit you.


----------



## Myachii (Sep 14, 2015)

Mollerz said:


> No kids sizes I'm afraid, but you would probably grow into a small really quickly, if it didn't already fit you.



Agreed. Then again I'm only just growing out of small now and I'm 16 lmao.
But the small size UKC shirts fit me when I was 14.


----------

